# Rear seat lights permanently on



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I don’t know what happened. It might have been some of my coding with VCDS but the ceiling lights in the rear seats are permanently on when I drive, even if I manually push the buttons to try to turn them off. Has anybody else seen this? Wondering if there is some coding that I might need to change back. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

You mentioned manually trying to turn them off. Did that include the button on the front overhead console?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> I don’t know what happened. It might have been some of my coding with VCDS but the ceiling lights in the rear seats are permanently on when I drive, even if I manually push the buttons to try to turn them off. Has anybody else seen this? Wondering if there is some coding that I might need to change back. Any help is appreciated.


Have you opened the Om and read how they work? See the control button in the front above the driver?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

That was it. Had the button pressed. Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> That was it. Had the button pressed. Thanks!


Question: Why would you not read the OM about this?


----------

